# كيفية حساب الوزن weight progress



## the poor to god (22 يوليو 2009)

هذا ملف يوضح فكرة عمل الوزن weight progress وهو يوضح الفكرة العامة من جهة الوزن المالى وايضا من scheduleالمدة الزمنية للمشروع


----------



## MouneerPMP (23 يوليو 2009)

Thank you Mohammed

What does the scheduling rate mean
?
please upload the excel sheet if it is possible


----------



## the poor to god (23 يوليو 2009)

*Answer*



Mouneer قال:


> Thank you Mohammed
> 
> What does the scheduling rate mean
> ?
> please upload the excel sheet if it is possible


 scheduling rate mean = the productivity Rate for manpower


----------



## أبوبكر صديق محمد (23 يوليو 2009)

كيفيه حساب final weight


----------



## mustafasas (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا بس كنا عايزين لو وقتك يسمح بشرح لبعض الاعمدة من اي جاءت و طريقة حسابها


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (24 يوليو 2009)

Dear Mohamed,

1-What do you mean by BOQ Rate?
2-Is the total amount means budget/cost $$?
3- do you mean by schedule time :duration??
4- is the weight based on time, means duration of activity/total duration of project? 
5-what is the final weight based on? how did you find that?

Hope to recieve answers,so we can discuss

Regards


----------



## the poor to god (25 يوليو 2009)

المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> Dear Mohamed,
> 
> 1-What do you mean by BOQ Rate?
> 2-Is the total amount means budget/cost $$?
> ...


شكرا على النقاط اللى انتى سقلتى فيها catch point على الرغم انى لحظت انى اغلب اجاباتك صحيحة بنفس السؤال وحتى لا يكون مجال للشك سوف اسرد النقاط 
1 - كل الملف قائم على جدول الكميات الاصلى للعطاء tender وحتى لا يكون مجالا للجدال فى نهاية المشروع وكثيرا ما يحدث عندما احيانا تزيد الكميات بصورة مبالغة بسبب عدم دقة الكميات التحضيرية اربط كل شىء ب جدول الكميات الاصلى لان للاسف فى منطقتنا العربية فى بعض الاخوة وجوده قائم على catch mistakes وفى النهاية الاجابة هى BOQ rate = Item price 
2 - total amount = total qaunty * Item price
3 - that's right = diration 
4 - that's right
5 - from the experiance And also the logic. when take item as HVAC ( air-conditioned ) from n't logic i take the weight on equipment eracted this work done in final of project but and take 15 day and it cost most of budget but when see the duration i take along time to cables and wires i must compare between the schedule weight and cost weight. the cost for wires and cables approximated25% and equipment 75% but for the Schedual On the contrary . 

I HAOPE YOU EXPLAINED ALL THE CONFUSED

BEST REGARDES


----------



## أبوبكر صديق محمد (25 يوليو 2009)

اذا كنت تريد الفائده للجميع ارفق ملف excel ,ودع من الشرح ,كل عمل بالنيات حتى تجد خيرا عند الله ,مافى داعى للفزلقه


----------



## the poor to god (25 يوليو 2009)

والله هذا المتاح حاليا اخ ابوبكر اعرف كيف تصطاد السمكة وليس كيف تأخذها جاهزة كما قال السابقون على العكس خد الفكرة واتوقع ان اجد يوم شخص طور الفكرة حتى ان اجد من اصحاب الخبرة من لديهم وقت ان قام بعمل هذا الموضوع على الاكسيس وكنت اتمنى ان اجد الوقت لعملها بنفسى وشكرا


----------



## أبوبكر صديق محمد (25 يوليو 2009)

العلم للجميع , المعلومه يجب ان تكون للجميع لتطوير المهنه فى الوطن العربى , دع تفكيرم ابعد من تحت ارجلك


----------



## محمد مطر (25 يوليو 2009)

الأخ محمد سعيد شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير....


----------



## فانوس العرب (26 يوليو 2009)

الأخ العزيز/محمد....
تحية كبيرة على هذا الملف الرائع والذى يوضح نقطة احتار فيها الكثيرون فألف شكر لك على هذه المشاركة القوية ولكننى استميحك عذرا فى الأسفسار عن شىء فى هذا الملف:
1- بالنسبة لحساب ال time weightأنت قد قلت انه عبارة عن duration of activity/total duration of project ولكن لو طبقنا هذا الكلام على اول اكتفتى فى الملف الخاص بك نجد الأتى: 10/531=0.018 فى حين ان هذه القيمة فى الجدول هى 0.9 فهل هناك شىء خطأ فى فهمى ام ان الtime weight يتم حسابه بطريقة أخرى؟
2- هل طريقة حساب الfinincial weightمماثلة لطريقة حساب الtime weightأم تختلف عنه؟
ولكى جزيل الشكر منى اخى العزيز واسف على الأطالة


----------



## تامرالمصرى (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## the poor to god (26 يوليو 2009)

شوف مهندس فانوس اسم على تأخر الرد بالنسبة للارقام ليست جميعا قابلة للمعادلات والربط بين الاعمدة ولذلك سوف اوضح خطوات ما تقوم به لعمل ملف مثل هذا والفيصل لهذا الملف ان تكون عندك الخبرة الكافية لمعرفة 
construction technique اولا يتم عمل مقارنة بين القيمة Financial و قيمة schedule وتقوم بأخذ القيمة الاكبر وعند اخذ التجميع لعمود الوزن النهائى نجدة احيانا زاد عن 100% فنأخذ الزائد ونعيد التوزيع حسب الاولويات وبالنسبة لنقطة سؤالك انا لم اقسم 10 / 531 لكن الرقم الكلى لمدة الزمنية هو 1173 يوم


----------



## the poor to god (26 يوليو 2009)

*ادخل واستفاد من الرابط*

http://www.eh.com.au/downloads_completed_workshops.html
وقوموا برفع ما حصلتم عليه


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (30 يوليو 2009)

Dear Mohamed,

,could you please advise what you will use these weights for
so we can discuss


----------



## the poor to god (30 يوليو 2009)

المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> Dear Mohamed,
> 
> ,could you please advise what you will use these weights for
> so we can discuss


 this weight use us usual for consultant and owner when need explain the worlk in progress , The execution rate Than usual was calculated the weight related the cost only but this n't apper of actual weight in site so that ther's tacke the work done per schedule in our consideration.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع ممتاز, بارك الله بك أخي محمد سعيد بدر.


----------



## ISAM222 (1 أغسطس 2009)

thanks alot alot alot alot


----------



## the poor to god (22 أغسطس 2009)

لا شكر على واجب كل عمام وانتم بخير


----------



## kembel67 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

لك الشكر يا أخي الكريم


----------



## the poor to god (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*انى فقير الى الله*



kembel67 قال:


> لك الشكر يا أخي الكريم


 اللهم زدنا علما ووفقنا حتى نلاتقى بعلم الادرة الى الامال المرجوة


----------

